# Where to buy a rimless terrarium?



## tundrafour

I don't know if there might be some terrarium hobbyists here who could help me with this question. 

My girlfriend has wanted to start a carnivorous/semi-aquatic plant terrarium for a while. I've seen pictures of what appear to be rimless terrariums with a sliding glass door on the front and am interested in buying her one for Christmas, but I have no idea what company makes them or where to buy one, etc. I found an image via Google Image Search that has the kind of terrarium I'm thinking of. (It's also a really nice terrarium in its own right, IMO...)

Looking online, I've only been able to find the kind they sell at PetSmart-- black plastic around the bottom and around hinged doors. (I'm sure this kind is perfectly functional but she really prefers the appearance of rimless aquariums so I imagine she'd have the same preference for terrariums. It would make a nicer gift. )

Does anyone know of any companies that make this type of terrarium or where I could buy one?

Alternatively, if anyone knows the terrarium equivalent of APC where I might be able to find people who would be able to help, that information is more than welcome as well.

Thanks for your help (and happy Thanksgiving to American members)!


----------



## Tex Gal

An LFS near me sells them. Here is there web site. Maybe you could call them and they could help you.
http://fishparadise.net/


----------



## tundrafour

TexGal, thanks a lot! I'll give them a call tomorrow. I really appreciate it.


----------



## helgymatt

You may try glasscages.com. I got my 75 gallon rimless tank from them. It is built very strong, but the silicone work is far from perfect. It took me some time to clean up after them. You should also be forewarned their customer service is BAD, but their prices cannot be beat. If you have money, buy from someone else, but if you don't have a lot of money (like me), and can handle poor service then its a good deal. I'm also not sure if they have any delivery routes near Washington. Look at their scheduled delivery page. They should be able to ship it to you other was though.


----------

